# Mewes juices



## Weaselwebb (25/10/15)

Has anyone tried it and does anyone know of anyone that is stocking it in South Africa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (25/10/15)

Never heard of these juices, sorry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Weaselwebb (25/10/15)

Andre said:


> Never heard of these juices, sorry.


Have you ever seen jay and silent bob? The actor Jason Mewes started a line and was speaking to my buddy in the states and said that it was a very nice juice range, so was wondering if anyone had tried it, thanks for the reply tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (25/10/15)

judging by the flavours available it can be either very good or very meh as the flavours is rather "basic" ( which is sometimes not a bad thing )


----------

